# What do you keep your tooling in when not used



## Firstgear (Jan 18, 2019)

What does everyone store their tooling in when not being used?  Share with photos....


----------



## NortonDommi (Jan 18, 2019)

I have put my camera "in a safe place" so are temporary unable to post photographs.

  After have a roll of bog paper that I keep handy in the garage drop into a container of oil I was soaking some bushes in I took it out and stood on end in a tray to drain with the intention of chucking in the bin.  A couple of weeks later I noticed that I now had a roll of oiled paper.
  I use this to wipe down surfaces after cleaning but mostly to wrap around tapers when I remove a tool, I then stand the tool in a cupboard.
I have a fresh roll handy so when swapping tools all it takes is remove the oily stuff and wipe with the clean stuff.  No rust problems.
  Have the usual toolboxes as well sitting on top of some wheeled cabinets I got free when a hospital had a remodel.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 18, 2019)

Stuff adds up, started with a husky, loaded it up, then added a Kennedy top box. A little more room,,,,,for now.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 18, 2019)

Got a couple of toolboxes for measurement/setup stuff. Things like cutters, drillbits, boring bars, etc I keep in those flat plastic storage boxes with the clamp-down airtight lids. Toolchests are just too expensive and bulky compared to shelving.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for asking, now maybe I’ll know where my stuff is!  My tooling is spread all over, but is “somewhat” organized.  Everything in drawers is at least labeled though my organizational skills need some work.  For example, I have Heimann transfer screws in with stones . . .

Most of my milling machine and general layout “stuff” is in a HF tool box which sets next to my mills.  Also have a roll away with more “stuff” like broaches, taps/dies, hand tools, files, measuring tools, etc.  Both of my lathes have HF roll around tool boxes dedicated to each machine.  I also have drill bits, end mills and taps/dies in drawers in a storage cabinet.  Also have a storage rack for the heavy stuff like dividing heads, rotary tables, Bridgeport right angle attachment, etc.  Didn't take pictures of it, but have a roll around workbench with a surface plate, height gauges, Jo blocks, etc.  I also have an Atlas MFB mill on a rolling tool cabinet.  Didn't photo it either but it's organized much like the rest of this stuff.  Here we go . . .


"Miscellaneous" roll away tool box that sets between my lathes and mills:
Loctites, lathe tool holders, centers, broaches, mic's, DTI and snugs




Transfer screws, stones, mic's, dividers, compasses, etc.
Calipers, groove mic, inside mic, 0-3 digital mic's, DTI



Drill bits and files



Expanding mandrels, letter/number punches
Carbide drill bits, extra inserts, boring bars
Taps and dies



Missed a drawer with pliers, punches, wrenches . . .
More taps (English and Metric set on top of each other), pop rivets
Screwdrivers, Allen wrenches, and a Starrett 196



Drill bits, pop rivets and RG&G Gatling Gun fixtures



Dupe picture . . .
Broach sets, loose broaches and bushings



Milling machine roll away tool box

Reference books, screw machine drills, over/under reams,
15/32" - 1" drills, height gauge, DTI on an indicol



Writing utensils, deburrers, batteries, calculator, punches, tweezers
reamers



Laser center finders, radius end mills, tapered end mills, center/spotting drills, edge finders, wiggler
Carbide end mills, countersinks, keyway cutters



End mills
Jacks, 1-2-3 blocks, boring head, mill chucks, gear cutters/arbors, V-blocks



Bottom mill cabinet:
Mic's, squares, scales
Calipers, protractors, shim stock, small hole gauges



Indicators, 3 Interapids, Starrett DTI's, angle gauge blocks, RPM meter, BP right angle arbor
Wavy/adjustable/1/8" parallels, 5-C collet blocks, clamps



Blake co-ax, Mitutoyo 0-100mm digital mics
Thin parallels, more end mills, clamps



Face mills, jacks, counterbores, shackles, misc. BP parts, angle vise, depth mic




Grizzly G0709 lathe tool box:
1/16" - 1 1/8" 5-C collets by 1/64", misc. square/hex collets
0-6" depth mic, drill bits, 6" calipers, etc.



Inserts, DTI, Indical, Rockwin knurler, depth indicator



0.2 - 2" inside mics, 0-3" screw pitch mics, 0-3" digital outside mics, calipers, gauges, etc.
Steady rest, follow rest, dogs, face plate, spiders, etc.



Clausing 5418 lathe tool box:
5-C collets from 1/8" - 1 1/8" by 1/32".  3-jaw, drill bits, 6" calipers, misc.



Inserts, telescoping gauges, center drills



Calipers, indicators, 0-3" digital mics



Face plate, dogs, 0.2 - 2" inside mics, 0-2" screw pitch mics



Storage cabinet drawer with more drill bits, tenon cutters, etc.



Taps and dies



End mills, lots of end mills . . .



Pretty unorganized storage rack.  Has angle plates,
dividing heads, mill vises, rotary table, HF rotary machine,
1/4" - 1" NF/NC tap/die set, spotting drills, center drills,
tool post grinder, mag bases, 24" calipers, Jorgenson center mike (correct spelling)
BP right angle attachment, Quillmaster, boring bars, Allen wrenches, 
large V-blocks, probably other stuff I bought and forgot where it went . . .




Bruce


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 18, 2019)

I recently located a roll cart behind me when working at the lathe.  On it goes all the usual lathe specific stuff like chucks, centers and
tool holders for the QCTP.  I also have the lathe tools I use the most, drills and a tray of tools for the lathe like chuck keys, wrenches etc.
The bins on the bottom hold shorter lengths of lathe stock.  If I need the arbor press,  I can roll the cart out of the
way to use it. 






The stack of Craftsman boxes on the left hold measuring tools, indicators and other machinist tools as well as some other
stuff.   The boxes on the right hold all the usual tools not specific to machining.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 18, 2019)

I think you got me beat Bruce nice inventory. Let me know when you have a garage sale


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 18, 2019)

Holy Crap Bruce....   Thank you for posting those pictures because now I have ammunition to fire at the wife.  When she asks if "don't you have enough stuff?", I can now show her your pictures, so thank you.

I see you have a set of 3 Mitutoyo digital micrometers.  I have the 1" but was just looking at the sets last night.  Love how well they work.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 18, 2019)

I keep most of my precision tools in my Gerstner box, larger precision tools on shelves in my shop office (heated) and all the tooling for machine tools in card file cabinets And regular filing cabinets near the machines they are used on.  I made a rack with holes drilled in it for the 30 And 40 taper tools, same for collets.


----------



## Mark Needham (Jan 18, 2019)

You blokes with a Nice clean workshop, can come and visit anytime.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 18, 2019)

LOL . That's an open question for sure !  Guess it depends on what tooling you're asking about . 

Boxes and boxes . Vidmars , Kennedys , Gerstners , HF roll arounds , plastic containers , cardboard boxes , ammo cans , etc . I'm pulling tooling out I haven't seen in 30+ years . Brings back memories of my youthful days .


----------



## benmychree (Jan 18, 2019)

I hear you; how many times have I accidently discovered tools that I had forgotten that I had ----- My biggest effort lately has been firing up the label printer and labeling tool boxes and drawers as to their contents.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 19, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> I think you got me beat Bruce nice inventory. Let me know when you have a garage sale


Will do Cadillac!  Yeah, I'm a bit of a poster child for excess . . .

Bruce


----------



## Gunnermhr1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Our local university has a surplus store open to the public, these are old card file cabinets.  I lined the bottom with underlayment. Each drawer is rated for 150lbs. I think I paid $50 each


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 19, 2019)

7milesup said:


> Holy Crap Bruce....   Thank you for posting those pictures because now I have ammunition to fire at the wife.  When she asks if "don't you have enough stuff?", I can now show her your pictures, so thank you.
> 
> I see you have a set of 3 Mitutoyo digital micrometers.  I have the 1" but was just looking at the sets last night.  Love how well they work.


Hi Neil,

Glad to help if it smooths things over with your wife!  Yes, those Mitutoyo's are very smooth.  I have a number of Fowler ones also which have served me well.  Just my personal preference, but I like the tumbler-style digital mic's.  Can't zero out at a given number like an electronic digital, but the batteries never run out. . .

I got interested in collecting Erector sets (old construction toy) about 18 years ago and went WAY overboard.  Wanted examples of every set sold, and they were sold from 1913 - 1988.  I had over 350 restored (as they left the factory) sets.  Many, many chemistry, microscope, puzzle, slot car (A.C. Gilbert company made slot cars also), American Flyer trains, etc.  Goggle "Bruce Hansen Erector Set" and it'll confirm my issue . . .

About 27 years ago, my wife and I went to a woodworking shop auction, shop closing down.  This was before Mapquest, so drove down a gravel road and hit the cross road where the auction was being held.  Looked left, no cars, looked right and they were lined up on both sides of the road.  Parked behind the last in line and walked about 1/4 mile to the auction.  I was looking for a Delta Unisaw or something like that.  Closest I got to anything was about 3 guys deep away.  There were at least 500 at the auction.  We turned around and left, there wouldn't be any deals there.

I had a buddy in the Erector set club who passed away close to 10 years ago.  He was an avid toy train collector, had a 40 foot wall with probably 15 rows of track and it was all full.  Had three layouts around 6' x 10' with mountain scenes, city scene and a general train yard.  I didn't go to the estate sale, but a mutual friend did.  He got there an hour before the auction and there were two cars in the drive.  Checked the flyer, yup, right day.  Two other cars pulled in later.  Naturally, it takes two at an auction to drive prices up.  So the buyers got together and hammered out who was getting what as only two were interested in the train stuff.  It went for less than penny's on the dollar.  Problem was not too many people were interested in what he'd collected.

Point being, I won't stick my wife with the same problem.  I got over the "gotta get 'em all" mentality toward the toy collecting and started disposing of my collection 4 or 5 years ago.  Still have a third of it, so more work to do.  I've been flipping the toy collection into stuff for the shop.  Our son will inherit my shop at some point, and whatever (maybe the whole shop?) he doesn't want will easily be disposed of by my wife.  Lots of folks are still interested in tools.

A lot of laziness on my part too.  Do I need screw pitch mic's and both lathes which set 5' apart?  Of course not.  But I can easily afford them so have duplicate tooling at both machines.  It would be a lot smarter to have a dedicated measuring tool roll away with mic's, calipers, etc. and move the measuring equipment around to where I'm standing, but I went the inefficient doubled up tooling route.

Again, love the smoothness of the Mitutoyo's and glad to help if you can use me for a hoarding example to your better half to expand your own shop!

Bruce


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 19, 2019)

Bruce
Your experience with lack of interest in collecting whatever is very common today. It is sorry for the family that has to dispose of the collection that spouse or parent lovingly tended for the next collector to appreciate and yield nothing close to the cost price never mind the replacement price for the stuff. I always say that collections should never be sold at estate auctions as the “25 cents is too much” people will destroy the family with disappointment. Take the stuff to shows or other well advertised sales. Consignment or not the yield is better than a yard sale! Been there, seen that.
Pierre


----------



## tjb (Jan 21, 2019)

Probably not quite what you're asking, but here's my modified rolling tool cart.  I made all the racks except the plastic ones for the Allen and Torx holders.  Also, here are a couple of collet racks I made.  I had two objectives:  1. optimize the space I have (at least that was the excuse); and 2. Practice, practice, practice.  These were not particularly difficult projects, but I learned a little about layout and machining methods.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is a link to a collection of images with descriptions covering how I store most of my mill and lathe tooling.    

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmxkvQLt


----------



## Z2V (Jan 22, 2019)

David, I’m speechless, awesome shop my friend. Well done


----------



## tjb (Jan 22, 2019)

davidpbest said:


> Here is a link to a collection of images with descriptions covering how I store most of my mill and lathe tooling.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmxkvQLt


David,

In the third tray from the bottom left corner of what appears to be the third drawer of your Mill Tooling Chest (sixth photo from the top), the plastic case of one of your end mills is slightly crooked.  Just thought you'd want to know.

Other than that, you win!  That's the most organized shop I've ever seen!  GREAT!!!

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Firstgear (Jan 22, 2019)

davidpbest said:


> Here is a link to a collection of images with descriptions covering how I store most of my mill and lathe tooling.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmxkvQLt


David,very well organized!  That is along the line of thinking I have for storing my tooling.  The only downside I have is that my tooling is right adjacent to where I work on my car.  If I am cutting on it or sanding there is a lot of airborne dust to contend with.  My car is a midyear Corvette so the body is all fiberglass.

I have gotten some sheets we no longer use to cover my machines, I am hoping that is good enough, other wise I will be using tarps or something else to be determined.  Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Gunnermhr1 (Jan 22, 2019)

I use sheets for the same reason, I'd like a custom made cover similar to a grill cover for the lathe and the mill. I'd think it might allow it to breathe a little, and provide a more adequate dust barrier


----------



## Firstgear (Jan 22, 2019)

Gunnermhr1 said:


> I use sheets for the same reason, I'd like a custom made cover similar to a grill cover for the lathe and the mill. I'd think it might allow it to breathe a little, and provide a more adequate dust barrier


I thought the sheets would be good because I could wash them frequently or whenever they came off to use a machine they would go in for washing.  That way I wouldn’t have to worry about which side was dust free or not.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 22, 2019)

I assume you mean you are working on the Corvette and concerned about fiberglass dust getting into your tools.  My mill and metal lathe are in my woodworking shop which is far more extensive than the metal working part with sliding table saw, 20” jointer planer, spindle shaper, massive dust collector, wide belt sander, etc.  I’m primarilary a cabinet and furniture maker, so I have the same concerns.  

What I have learned is that metal working equipment and sawdust producing equipment do not like sharing space.  I think you will find that bed sheets do not sufficiently shield the metal working equipment and tools from the fine dust created when sanding even if washed daily.  What I use to cover the machines and tool carts is a painters tarp made of heavy woven canvas with a spill-proof backing that blocks all the fine dust particles, and that can be sourced at a professional painter supply shop.  A quick blow-down with compressed air is sufficient to creep them clean and does not force the fines through the backing.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 22, 2019)

tjb said:


> Probably not quite what you're asking, but here's my modified rolling tool cart.  I made all the racks except the plastic ones for the Allen and Torx holders.  Also, here are a couple of collet racks I made.  I had two objectives:  1. optimize the space I have (at least that was the excuse); and 2. Practice, practice, practice.  These were not particularly difficult projects, but I learned a little about layout and machining methods.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry
> ...


Wow!  

Bruce


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 22, 2019)

davidpbest said:


> Here is a link to a collection of images with descriptions covering how I store most of my mill and lathe tooling.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmxkvQLt


Simply the Best!

Bruce


----------



## tjb (Jan 22, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> Wow!
> 
> Bruce


Thanks, Bruce, for the compliment.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Rickwjenn (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow - these pictures are great.  I need to get going putting my tooling some drawers and/or cabinets.  

Thanks all for the great idea!


----------



## Gunnermhr1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Speaking of tooling, I have a collet question? Is there a major quality difference in Collet's? If so what is a happy medium. I don't want to break the bank but I don't want junk.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 10, 2021)

tjb said:


> Probably not quite what you're asking, but here's my modified rolling tool cart.


Love the wrench holders Terry . I have plenty of angle aluminum and now know what to use it for .


----------



## tjb (Dec 10, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Love the wrench holders Terry . I have plenty of angle aluminum and now know what to use it for .


Thanks!  Angle aluminum would be ideal for this project, but I actually used plate aluminum and screwed the two pieces together.  At the time I didn't have any angle, but a friend had given me a fair amount of 3/8" x 2" and 1/4" x 2" flat stock.  The most challenging part of the project was milling the slots for each combination wrench.  A uniform size wouldn't work - too wide for the small tools or too narrow for the larger ones.

It was a great learning experience.

Regards


----------

